# Catering Business Name



## chanel5 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello, I love cooking & been cooking for private functions for friends & family, now I want to make it into a fulltime business. I specialize in soul food cooking and I also prepare customized menu or foods whenever asked. I am looking for a nice name something catchy with a touch of pizzazz.. Any name suggestions would greatly help


----------



## vladnjanene (Jan 19, 2013)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chanel5 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks VladnJanene, I'm putting together a short mission statement & try to figure out my next step. It's 1 thing when you're cooking for family & friends, I'm trying to attract a consistent clientele
I love the name [email protected]
Good luck with your business


----------

